# Queen Mattress



## Garland (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions about replacing my queen mattress. The 298re is a 2012 but the factory mattress is horrible..


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I put a Select Comfort Sleep Number in ours. Found one slightly used on eBay for 1/2 price. We use the Sleep Number in our home, so sleeping at the lake feels exactly like our bedroom, as far as the mattress is concerned.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We put Memory Foam on our mattress ,it made a world of difference. But I will replace it with a Real Queen size sometime soon.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We have a 4" memory foam topper that we put on ours that made a world of difference. It is a good area to upgrade because the RV mattresses stink (concrete wrapped in material). An RV queen is slightly smaller than a standard queen you will buy in a store. RV queens are 60" x 80". A standard home queen is 60" x 84". I'll probably put a standard queen in my 312bh at some point, but it will make a fairly tight fit for length on my unit as there is only 4-6 inches between the divider wall and the end of the mattress on mine now.


----------



## tobytina0011 (May 17, 2014)

[quote name='Garland' date='03 May 2014 - 06:34 PM' timestamp='1399163642' post='497122']
Anyone have any suggestions about replacing my queen mattress. The 298re is a 2012 but the factory mattress is horrible..
[/quote What I did on our last RV we had was went to overstock.com and baught a memory F. matress for like 200 bucks.At the time not sure about now but like a year ago or so thats how much they cost with free shipping.Now a regular queen is bigger then and RV queen so this is what I did.It is going to sound crazy but it worked I took a bread knif an cut it off on the end.It took me a while like 30 min to do it but the mattress comes in a real nice ziper cloth case so you wont be able to see where you cut it.It worked great.If you go and buy an RV matress they cost an arm and a leg.So this worked great for us.The one I baught was thick like probly 8 to 10 inches thick.We just baught a new Outback dimond so I am hoping I wont have this issue again.lol good luck


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Depending on where you live try this place Original Mattress Factory You can custom order almost any size and within 2 weeks you'll have it. We ordered one for one of our previous TT's and it only cost around $200. Money well spent !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i went to a local mattress (mom and pop type shop) asked them.....

They told me Englander brand will custom size for a short queen for RV's .......thats what we went with - love our Englander Mattress!! http://www.englander.com/


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

We are new to RV'ing too, came from a pop-up.
After reading about EVERYONE talking about Memory Foam toppers I went on Walmart.com, but ended up buying a 8" mem Foam mattress instead and absolutely LOVE it!
Free "ship to store"Memory Foam Mattress


----------

